# Bubbles!!!



## Paul33

I love these wicking bubbles!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

Paul33 said:


> I love these wicking bubbles!!!
> 
> View attachment 154204


Do they tickle your nose? Lol.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hakhan

Paul33 said:


> I love these wicking bubbles!!!
> 
> View attachment 154204


thats is impressive on an exocet... the most i get is oone or two bubbles.
you must share your wicking technique.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Raindance said:


> Do they tickle your nose? Lol.


Little bit


----------



## Paul33

Hakhan said:


> thats is impressive on an exocet... the most i get is oone or two bubbles.
> you must share your wicking technique.


Not much to share @Hakhan 

2.5mm @smilelykumeenit frame staple alien, put titanium fiber cotton through, put top cap, trim to +-2mm or so outside the top cap and off you go. 

You got a pic of yours and maybe I can help?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Jengz



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac

I never have bubbles.......or at least I never see them, yet my tank wicks perfectly (using the Oumier Bulk RTA)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

Jengz said:


> View attachment 169267


Some serious bubble action going on their, wicking like a dream!


----------



## Timwis

zadiac said:


> I never have bubbles.......or at least I never see them, yet my tank wicks perfectly (using the Oumier Bulk RTA)


You will get bubbles you just aren't as sad as us and don't look for them!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Timwis

Paul33 said:


> I love these wicking bubbles!!!
> 
> View attachment 154204


love the drip tip!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Timwis said:


> Some serious bubble action going on their, wicking like a dream!


If only I could show a video of how they bubble up, this reload is my all time favorite!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Jengz said:


> If only I could show a video of how they bubble up, this reload is my all time favorite!



Reload Jacuzzi!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

Aqua master footon v2

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Paul33 said:


> Aqua master footon v2
> 
> View attachment 169511



Ooh that's a good bubble shot @Paul33 !!
It can be very tricky to get a great bubble shot and I have tried several times.
Good one!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> Ooh that's a good bubble shot @Paul33 !!
> It can be very tricky to get a great bubble shot and I have tried several times.
> Good one!


Thanks @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Nothing more Satisfying!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## cgs



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Some different kind of vape bubbles

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Safz_b



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hakhan



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

Safz_b said:


> View attachment 171913


Great wicking on the Zeus single! Token is probably shinning like a star in that single coil!


----------



## Safz_b

Jengz said:


> Great wicking on the Zeus single! Token is probably shinning like a star in that single coil!



Its all finish now vaped the last of it!!!!
Surprised it lasted this long!


----------



## Grand Guru

Just reviving this thread. When it comes to bubbles, does the size matter?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Grand Guru said:


> Just reviving this thread. When it comes to bubbles, does the size matter?
> View attachment 173010


In my experience I only ever get bubble from one wick port and never both. I have no idea why? Can anyone explain?

Also, I've noticed that the flavour pops a bit more when I have less bubbles but larger ones, especially on the reload rta. 

I don't know why exactly all this happens, just my experience

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Safz_b

From what I have read... 
Bigger bubbles means the cotton saturates easier and quicker hence bigger bubbles.

I might be wrong  

Maybe some1 else can give us a better more accurate explanation as to how it works

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruwaid

the bubbles move too fast for my slow camera skills. Caught but just a few!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hakhan

Grand Guru said:


> Just reviving this thread. When it comes to bubbles, does the size matter?
> View attachment 173010


Note sure about the bubbles but loving that mod what is it?


----------



## Ruwaid

@Hakhan looks like the Wismec Sinuous P80

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Hakhan said:


> Note sure about the bubbles but loving that mod what is it?


It the Wismec Sinuous V80

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## herb1

Sum Galactic Bubbles

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arra



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Small bubbles, big bubbles, lots of bubbles!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## takatatak

Yay!! Bubbles...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BoboVA

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Some different kind of vape bubbles
> View attachment 170181


Good joke

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88

QP Bubbles

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan

CashKat88 said:


> QP Bubbles
> View attachment 181556


JK min don't count as they have an internal aerator

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CashKat88

Hakhan said:


> JK min don't count as they have an internal aerator


Didn't know that but...... Bubbles are bubbles

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Some Lekker matured ( The reason why it is so dark) Twisp Cubano tobacco bubbles

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JurgensSt

JKM







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Omni shado bubbles!!! I think I might have finally wicked this f@&$ing tank properly

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

This was a pain to wick perfectly , however I finally nailed it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

A real flavorful vape,works a charm everytime

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Wow ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33

ARYANTO said:


> Wow ...
> View attachment 197568


Wow good? I’ve never tried a reload but wow sounds good

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Paul33 said:


> Wow good? I’ve never tried a reload but wow sounds good


I am loving it , ordered the Reload 26 from Vape Den on pre -order , think this is my new favourite !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

ARYANTO said:


> I am loving it , ordered the Reload 26 from Vape Den on pre -order , think this is my new favourite !


Nice!!! I think a reload one day after lockdown and luxuries like food and water might be a good thing to buy

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Paul33 said:


> Nice!!! I think a reload one day after lockdown and luxuries like food and water might be a good thing to buy


Wicking is a charm on this tank , got it perfect 1 st time without a YT video.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## CJB85

ARYANTO said:


> Wicking is a charm on this tank , got it perfect 1 st time without a YT video.


Is it as thirsty as those bubbles make it look?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

CJB85 said:


> Is it as thirsty as those bubbles make it look?


Unfortunately , Yes , will switch to the GEN later and see , think the DB is too powerful ?


----------



## Ruwaid

ARYANTO said:


> Unfortunately , Yes , will switch to the GEN later and see , think the DB is too powerful ?


I found both my dB 's to be weaker than my Gen. The Gen is definitely a faster hard hitter in pulse mode compared to the dB.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hakhan



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Some serious bubbles

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## AKS

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 205007


Looks like a jacuzzi in there!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## BeaLea

Bubbles! Bubbles! Finally caught them...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Akil



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## NOOB

Some bubble action in the Blottos!









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO

This is my first proper tank that I got from @Pho3niX90 long ago ,still going strong [JK Mini]

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Mr. B

Bubbles!





Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## CJB85



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## X-Calibre786



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Gorgeous bubbles under the hood




This is the Skyline after a refill this evening. Wish it was a video not a still pic. Those bubbles were moving and slowly popping. Was lovely.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru

Silver said:


> Gorgeous bubbles under the hood
> 
> View attachment 208135
> 
> 
> This is the Skyline after a refill this evening. Wish it was a video not a still pic. Those bubbles were moving and slowly popping. Was lovely.


Always a winner RTA!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Grand Guru said:


> Always a winner RTA!



you right @Grand Guru
My Skyline hasn’t given me any issues in years. I had a shaky start with it out the box but once that was sorted it was plain sailing. (Thanks to @RayDeny back then for the fridge then hot water trick)

Only thing with it is one needs to lube the o rings occasionally and it’s an extra few steps to refill but to me it’s worth it for the flavour. It produces such clean and crisp flavour in the fruity menthol department
And with the smallest airdisk and turning the airflow down to a third of a slot it’s become a lovely MTL for me

I find it a very reliable and consistent performer. And easy for me to coil and wick.

it’s a winner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## takes

Finally starting to get the wicking right, never had dry hits previously but never saw bubbles like these

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## THE REAPER

Got bubbles dont they look pretty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Paul33

THE REAPER said:


> Got bubbles dont they look pretty.
> View attachment 209534


Extra pretty

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

there's something very satisfying about those bubbles popping out of the juice flow window!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Spyker41771



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Gadgetboy

Reload 24, lovin this setup. One more to add to the collection. Just need to find a matching drip tip now....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 211649


Tiny bubbles!!!!



When I get my Rose, you must give me some wicking pointers for it please Oh wise Grand Guru

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## adriaanh

New Druga RTA

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheSubieVaper

adriaanh said:


> New Druga RTA
> 
> View attachment 212722


How are you finding this rta? really love the styling of this tank

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

I took this one off the shelf, built it and wicked it and oh man the flavur and the bubbles I'm getting from it are just insane!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## CashKat88

Grand Guru said:


> I took this one off the shelf, built it and wicked it and oh man the flavur and the bubbles I'm getting from it are just insane!
> View attachment 213091
> View attachment 213092


I had one of those wake mod RTA's and that thing bubbles like crazy, best bubbles I've had from an RTA, lotsa tiny bubbles

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Akil



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Creative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Cog + Banana Custard = Bubbles!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Cog + Banana Custard = Bubbles!
> 
> View attachment 222929



I am so coming to you for wicking lessons ... I only get single bubbles from time to time, (_which generally disappear by the time I've managed to find my phone_), and I think the best to date was a few little teeny excuses for bubbles ONCE!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Munro31

Dotmod RBA, still learning but it's not bad

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

DotBubbles...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 226791



Belated Birthday Bubbles!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Belated Birthday Bubbles!


The best kind

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## AKS



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

The perfect wick!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Munro31

Grand Guru said:


> The perfect wick!
> View attachment 230869
> View attachment 230870


I'm afraid there is a crab in your tank

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> The perfect wick!
> View attachment 230869
> View attachment 230870


You win

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Paul33

adriaanh said:


> New Druga RTA
> 
> View attachment 212722


How do you wick your druga to get little wicking bubbles like that? I get 2 or 3 BIG bubbles but never like that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis

Some pod bubbles!

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Stew

My first tank that really bubbles noticeably. Recieved today as a prize. Innokin Sensis.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Angelskeeper



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Akil



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Paul33

Akil said:


> View attachment 235294


Like a jacuzzi in there!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stranger



Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Akil

Absolutely love this tank

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Stranger

Don't know if that is the single or dual but my OG Intake singles are doing the job every day. That looks awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Akil

Stranger said:


> Don't know if that is the single or dual but my OG Intake singles are dong the job every day. That looks awesome.


Thanks man
It's the intake single. On my third one now

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Stranger

Great tank, genius design.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Wild!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Akil



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Akil



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Stew

Not normally a bubble oriented person. LOL.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Akil

.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Skyline bubbles after refilling

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Stew

Little bubbles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Stew said:


> Little bubbles.
> View attachment 260585


Is that a pipe Stew?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Is that a pipe Stew?


Looks like a Kamry

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stew

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Is that a pipe Stew?


Hi. Yes, as @Grand Guru suggested it's a Kamry K1000 E-Pipe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stew

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Is that a pipe Stew?


Some old paraphernalia

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

MTL Bubbles in the Arbiter Solo. I have not used a MTL setup for a couple of weeks now, time to dust off the Tauren's again!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Akil



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## JuanB

I've got this GEAR wicked just lekker! 
Thanks @Paul33

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

JuanB said:


> I've got this GEAR wicked just lekker!
> Thanks @Paul33
> View attachment 265017


glad you enjoying it dude!


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Stew

Some bubbles with a different slant. Filling the tank and using the last bit of juice and the tank is full.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Stew said:


> Some bubbles with a different slant. Filling the tank and using the last bit of juice and the tank is full.
> View attachment 265473



Looks like a beer!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Kevinc1977



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Akil



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Kadaboy



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Glorious when you see that bubble rising 

Expromiser V4

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------

